# Pymatuning Accident Today



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I went up to Pymatuning today to meet up with my aunt and uncle at their camper in Bay Shore campsite. We were boating around and found out there was an accident on the water and responders (including a Medivac Helicopter) were looking for 4 boaters. It looked like it was by the Duck and Drake store. We couldn't get close enough to find out if everyone was OK. 

I hope everything works out alright for everyone involved and it has a happy ending. 

If anyone knows anything about what happened today, please let me know.


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

Rescue Crews Search Pymatuning Lake
By: WKBN Staff
Published: June 15, 2013, 9:39 pm EDT

Rescue crews from northeast Ohio and northwest Pennsylvania were searching for a possible drowning victim.

First responders have been at Pymatuning Lake, off of Pymatuning Lake Road in Ashtabula County, since four p.m. on Saturday. Officials with the Ashtabula County Sheriffs Office confirmed that at least one victim is believed to have drowned in the lake.

Story continues below
Firefighters and dive teams from several Ohio departments, as well as crews from Mercer and Crawford Counties in Pennsylvania were called in to help with recovery efforts.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Just heard the first boaters body was found... They are still looking for the other. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well sad , sounds like another case of no life preservers. When will people learn? got a waist pack last year, for my boat up Erie. They maybe not the best. But a little something is better than none. and just a reminder. If stoped and your not wearing it, it don't count as a life preserver.
God bless the families and prayers going out.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I live three hours away but my band was playing at Bay Shore Resorts last night. My buddy said he saw quite a few flashing lights. Guess that answers that question.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

From the news reports, it seems there were 4 people in a rented boat (not sure what kind) and it capsized in rough water. The 52 year old man that drowned was OK in the water and had time to put a PFD on his 7 year old son before he went under the water and did not come back up. The 2 other adult men and the boy are all ok. It is quite possible there was some other medical event that caused him to go under. I suppose there will be a post and that will tell more. But the long and shor of this day before Fathers Day tragedy is he died saving his child. So it is reported from the accounts of those that survived.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Sad situation! 

I thought it was required for youths to wear pfd at all times?


----------



## BrownsFan (Dec 30, 2007)

Seems like no new info is being released concerning this tragedy. Have read a release which says a male was alone and just jumped off the boat. News media isn't reporting anything since Sunday. Many conflicting stories and rumors that could be put to rest by a press release by those in charge.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Yep, report I read yesterday is now being called inaccurate by the county investigator out of PA. I did read one article that now says that a man jumped from a rented pontoon to help a lady in the water. and he did not come back up. But still no recovery. 

In response to the question on kids and pfd. In ohio children under 10 on a boat less than 18 feet must wear PFD. In PA , children under 12 on a boat underway that is less than 20 feet must wear PFD.


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

Updated article in the Star Beacon

Crews continue search for missing Pa. man By STACY MILLBERG - [email protected] 06/19/2013 12:04 AM

Search and rescue crews from multiple Ohio and Pennsylvania agencies continued recovery efforts Tuesday for a Pennsylvania man who is presumed to have drowned in Pymatuning Lake Saturday evening.
Lawrence Page Sr., 48, of Pittsburgh, went missing just before 5 p.m. Saturday after reportedly trying to assist a distressed swimmer, said Ranger Dan Hogan, of the Pymatuning State Park.

Lawrence was on a rented pontoon boat with some friends when a female occupant reportedly jumped off the front of the boat to go swimming. The other occupants on the boat told officials, the boat went over the female and she panicked, so Lawrence jumped in to help her, Hogan said.
Another male occupant threw two life vests to Lawrence, who reportedly caught one and gave it to the female and then went under the water and did not come up, he said.

Hogan said jumping off of the boats is not permitted per the rental agreements.
Crews conducted a surface search initially on Saturday until dive teams arrived on the scene. Divers then continued searching until 1:30 a.m. Sunday, Hogan said.
There are so many countless volunteer hours that have gone into this search, he said.

Hogan said at least nine agencies from Pennsylvania and at least 12 agencies from Ohio assisted in the search on Saturday and into Sunday.
Search efforts have continued every day. Unfortunately, Hogan said at this point the search is basically a recovery effort.
We have no hope of finding him alive, he said.
Dive teams as well as and Ohio State Highway Patrol aircraft continued to search Tuesday until 4:18 p.m. when search efforts were suspended due to lake conditions. Agencies will continue recovery efforts today, Hogan said.


----------

